# Mushrooms in wabi-kusa ?



## Samuel97 (4 Jan 2020)

Hi guys, I was wondering, is it possible to grow mushroom in a wabi kusa ? 
I saw these pictures on instagram from « kinocorium » he doesn’t make wabi kusa It’s a terrarium actually (I think), and he grow mushroom in it.
So I thought it would be pretty cool some little mushroom in a wabi kusa.

What do you think ? Anyone already tried this ?


----------



## zozo (4 Jan 2020)

That looks really awesome! 

Yet never tried it intentionally, but i do use a lot of materials i find in the forest such as moss, pieces of wood and bark. Then occasionally mushrooms show up, but they never live a long life, it's a matter of days. They can grow extremely fast and triple in size in hours time and be gone again a day or 2 later. I guess its also very species depended and they are extremely sensitive to a stable climate.

Once I had this one growing in a Wabi




This is an hour later double in size




The day after that t was gone.

Also had a mushroom growing on a piece of DW that emerged from the water. Was also a piece i found in the forest. It soaked for weeks in a tub. And weeks after it was in an aquarium still a mushroom grew to it. Same story has gone again after 2 days.


----------



## Samuel97 (4 Jan 2020)

Oh that’s cool ! Too bad they don’t survive :/


----------



## sparkyweasel (4 Jan 2020)

What you see is the fruiting body, equivalent to a flower, so they don't last long. The fungus itself lives in the soil or wood, feeding on organic matter. You might get another batch of caps next year.


----------



## Samuel97 (5 Jan 2020)

I didn’t know that, thanks.
Is there a specific wood to pick in the nature or something else that will grow mushroom ?


----------



## zozo (5 Jan 2020)

Samuel97 said:


> I didn’t know that, thanks.
> Is there a specific wood to pick in the nature or something else that will grow mushroom ?



It's a matter of luck which sp. you bring home. Actually the spores they release when ready are in such abundancy, tiny and light they blow all over the place. You could consider a forest littered with dormant mushroom spores all over the place waiting for the correct moment. Some require dark, less or more light, or a specific range of temperature, or humidity etc. etc. Mushrooms that are not cultivated for consumption we know very little about what the specific needs are to cultivate them. Nothing much more then if you see them in the fall, then they obviously prefer cool temperatures and low light conditions.

The picture i posted it grow from a patch of moss i took home from the forest and placed on some peaty soil at home. Over the years doing this i personally only experienced it twice in an indoor setup.

In the 2nd picture you posted above i think to see an Oyster (Pleurotus ostreatus) These are cultivated and edible. It might just placed there by the creator and quickly take a picture.

You can buy spores or seeded wood and grow them yourself. These nursery/growing kits come with instructions and can be used to home grow them. Also in a terrarium setup. But as said, it actually is the fruiting stage of a subterranean network of fungus fibres it's never for long term. It takes about 2 weeks for this sp. to grow to its best size to collect and use culinary. You can buy several edible species such as SjiTake and many more to grow at home or in the garden.

With this, it might be interesting to experiment.

In the forest, they grow mainly on decaying organic matter, it can be anything from rotting wood logs or on the forest floor on decaying twigs and leaves or even animal faeces. The common mushroom we like to eat (Agaricus bisporus) is cultivated best on Horse manure.   And we love it.


----------



## sparkyweasel (7 Jan 2020)

I just saw this while I was looking for something else. It could be interesting, I haven't had a good look yet.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1798517...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## Samuel97 (8 Jan 2020)

Thanks you guys for these informations !


----------



## zozo (8 Jan 2020)

This might be worth a try.

https://www.annforfungi.co.uk/shop/dowel-plug-spawn/

Stick one in a Wabi Kusa and all you can do is wait. Additionally, you could use Orchid substrate with peat and bark chips.


----------



## NollJohnsen (12 Aug 2021)

Mushrooms are easy to grow at home. They`re best grown in a room where the temperature and conditions can be easily controlled. For example, you can try to grow tremella mushroom, it`s absolutely harmless and later you can use it in food. For this it`s better to buy a quality mushroom spawn, look for it in some online store. Most important part - sterilize the nutrient medium to kill any microorganisms. Well, then heat the substrate to spread mycelium in it, just need to maintain the temperature. Leave the dish in a dark environment for a few weeks. Remember that the substrate must always be moist. Then put the mushrooms in a cool place. This should do the trick!


----------

